# Hey newby here!!



## SCOOOTY (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey all,names scott. am from essex in uk.have got few questions to ask hope anyone can help, Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*SCOOOTY* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## CEM Store (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 24, 2011)

welcome to da boards


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board Scott


----------



## longworthb (Aug 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## mother (Aug 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## fitter420 (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome


----------



## MTB81 (Aug 31, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome, always good to have another Scott around - you'll be in the running for the second coolest Scott on the forums.

<<< First place is right here


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

